# Screens Gone Dark



## cosmister (Apr 8, 2007)

my screen has gone dark like its wearing sunglasses. i can still se but its very difficult to make some things out. can anyone help me please. i have a dell inspiron 510m/windows xp. cheers


----------



## cosmister (Apr 8, 2007)

my screen has gone dark like its wearing sunglasses can anybody help me please. i have a sell inspiron 510m/windows xp. cheers


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you get any light coming from the display at all? Easiest way to check would be to operate the computer in a pitch black room.

A totally dark display might indicate a broken backlight or backlight inverter (high voltage power supply). Repair can get pricey if the computer is out of warranty.

You might get more help in the Hardware forum. I'll ask a mod to move this topic.

EDIT: I noticed your duplicate post in Hardware:
http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/560721-screens-gone-dark.html


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi and welcome to TSG,

I've merged two of your threads here. Please do not start more than one thread for the same problem.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Look at the keyboard and find the _Fn_ key, hold that down while tapping the key with the the round object that looks like sun and has an up arrow. See if that helps.

Here's a picture of them, the _Fn _key is on the left side of the keyboard, the other is on the right.


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

i had exactly the same problem on a friends laptop-i was having to fix it using a torch!!

I ended up reinstalling the chipset and drivers and problem solved

what is the make of your motherboard?


----------



## cosmister (Apr 8, 2007)

i have no idea. its a dell inspiron 510m laptop though. which drivers did you reinstall? what is a chipset?


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

im not used to laptops but will certainly try my best..

Download the following program and the mobo details should show up under "mainboard" on the summary page as soon as you open the program..directly underneath is "chipset" details..

http://www.cpuid.com/pcwizard.php

please post back with details


----------



## cosmister (Apr 8, 2007)

Sorry for the delay, thanks for the program & link (quick & easy to download!)
The chipset details are Intel i855GME
I take it the make of the mother board is 'Intel'?
I re-installed the 'chipset' using the 'Drivers & Utilities CD' which came with the laptop,
However I was not sure which other drivers to re-install as well, hence no change in screen color.


----------



## Lurker1 (Jan 30, 2001)

Well it sounds like an inverter\backlight problem to me. Its hard to say which one is shot. I have never replaced a backlight but inverters are usually fairly easy to replace if you are good with lots of small screws. Heres a site that sells lamps.

http://www.jkllamps.com/index.cfm?action=fam&tid=2&fID=45


----------



## Deathhawk (Apr 12, 2007)

In my case..after about 3 days of cursing...i downloaded the chipset driver....installed it and then rebooted...any my problem was solved..like you i could hardly see a thing so touch wood this may help you..

Here is your driver..the 5th one down..

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-009239.htm

Good luck


----------



## jackdw (Jul 1, 2005)

Couldn't you try attaching it to an external screen via the VGA port and seeing if the problem follows onto a working screen?


----------



## cosmister (Apr 8, 2007)

Yes I have tried attaching it to an external screen and it does work this way! It's just if it's a software problem I would like to try and fix it, and try all possible solutions before taking it to a technician i.e download or re-install software! I have opened up and tried checking the connection but I can't really notice any obvious problems.


----------



## D.M.S (May 6, 2007)

Afraid to say I appear to have the same problem, I'd like to try that chipset buisness though, except I can't find the right one to download. PC Wizard says my chipset is: "Intel i85xGM" any idea where I can download that? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------

